# ترنيمة قبل الاكل



## نـور العالم (12 أغسطس 2007)

كنت فى مؤتمر للخدام فى ابوتلات بالاسكندرية 
فكان الخدام يقولون صلاة قبل الاكل فى صورة ترنيمة
اتذكر منها
قبل ايدينا تمد ايديك +++ وتبارك انت الخبزات
شبعان قلبى من عطاياك +++ شبعان من خبز السموات
بارك انت يارب وقسم +++ بارك انت يارب وقدم 
من عندك كل الخيرات +++ من عندك كل الخيرات
ياريت لو حد عارف تكمتها يكتبها 
واكون شاكر ليه جداً


----------



## bnt elra3y (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة قبل الاكل*

دى يانور تكملة الترنيمة 

قبل ايدينا تمد ايديك +++ وتبارك انت الخبزات
شبعان قلبى من عطاياك +++ شبعان من خبز السموات
بارك انت يارب وقسم +++ بارك انت يارب وقدم 
من عندك كل الخيرات +++ من عندك كل الخيرات


قلبى اتربى بعصير كرمك +++ وحلاوة كل كلامك 
تحت الشمس الكون من صنعك +++ مليان حبك وحنانك 
عارف ان حياتى وعمرى +++ مش بالاكل لوحده ياربى 
انا حى باسمك ورضاك +++ انا حى باسمك ورضاك 

ومتنساش تصليلى​


----------



## نـور العالم (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة قبل الاكل*

*اختى العزيزة بنت الراعى *
*انا قادر اعبر عن مقدار شكرى الجزيل لك *
*الرب يعوض تعب محبتك*
*ويبارك فى خدمتك*


----------



## نـور العالم (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة قبل الاكل*



نـور العالم قال:


> *اختى العزيزة بنت الراعى *
> *انا مش قادر اعبر عن مقدار شكرى الجزيل لك *
> *الرب يعوض تعب محبتك*
> *ويبارك فى خدمتك*


..........


----------



## bnt elra3y (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة قبل الاكل*

على ايه يانور انا معملتش حاجة انت فكرتنى بايام الخلوة والحاجات الحلوة دى 
متنساش بقي تصليلى بجد ​


----------



## dr.sheko (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة قبل الاكل*

على فكره 
الترنيمه دي لذيذه خالص
وعندنا بنعلمها للاطفال
من وهما في الحضانه
ترنيمه بجد روعه جدا
شكرا عى كتابتك ليها


----------



## magdahabib (5 فبراير 2010)

لو سمحت يا ريت لو عندك الترنيمة ديه مش كلمات لكن اقدر احملها


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 فبراير 2010)

magdahabib قال:


> لو سمحت يا ريت لو عندك الترنيمة ديه مش كلمات لكن اقدر احملها



ماجدة الترنيمة مسموعة اهى 
بس فى موضوع لطلبات الترانيم ابقى اكتبى الترنيمة اللى عيزاها هناك 


http://www.4shared.com/file/215894645/1a2b9ddd/---_______---.html​


----------



## النهيسى (6 فبراير 2010)

ترنيمه راااائعه جدا شكرا


----------

